# Shipton's Arch----The HIGHEST Natural Arch in the World



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shipton's_Arch


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this new wonder of the world was recently 'rediscovered' by a National Geographic team in a barren part of China after following up travellers tales from the turn of the century. The local villagers directed them to its whereabouts but it was a hugely dangerous expedition. the team had to climb down into the crevasse without any chance of getting out again, but hoping there would be an outlet at the other end of the canyon (there was). The place is almost constantly wired with falling rocks.

*btw you can almost fit the Empire State building under that 1200ft high arch, thats how big it is.*


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Shipton = Eric Shipton?


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

sucks that it's called shipton's arch...btw is that around the 天山 area?


----------

